# postfix program, daemon and directory ownership

## Guest

Hmm ... Shouldn't at least the postfix daemons and directories be installed with their ownership set to user "postfix" (or some other user if configured that way).

Currently, "emerge postfix" will install almost everything with owner.group set to root.root except for postdrop and postqueue which is set to root.postdrop.

[Former sendmail/qmail buff checking postfix out  :Smile: ]

----------

